# Faire fonctionne iMessage, Facetime sur hackintosh



## edenpulse (14 Mars 2015)

j'ai réalisé un petit tutoriel en français pour pouvoir utiliser iMessages, Facetime etc sur Hackintosh.
C'est simple et rapide :

Le tutoriel


----------



## glvc (17 Mars 2015)

souci avec mon identifiant ça ne marche pas en me demandant de contacter l'assistance  sinon avec un autre identifiant ça marche


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (22 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Cette technique est-elle toujours valable aujourd'hui ? Sous Sierra ?


----------

